# Happy Father's Day



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

To the other dads out there - Happy Father's Day.

It might be tough for some of you this year and I just wanted to let the dads like me know that your kids still love you. Take a break from the worry and concern today and enjoy.

Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Happy Father's Day Daddy's 

Hugs!
Rhea


----------



## MidwestDave (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Happy Father's Day Daddy's
> 
> Hugs!
> Rhea



Thank you! This is going to be a tough one for me. My wife drove away yesterday, I am guessing our marriage is doomed at this point. Looong story, but no this isn't going to be a happy father's day for me. All my kids are grown and in other areas, I'm here all by myself.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

happy fathers day to every father and dad and step parent.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Fathers day!!!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

MidwestDave said:


> Thank you! This is going to be a tough one for me. My wife drove away yesterday, I am guessing our marriage is doomed at this point. Looong story, but no this isn't going to be a happy father's day for me. All my kids are grown and in other areas, I'm here all by myself.



I'm so sorry to hear that MidwestDave, do you have any friends you can hang out w/today. I do feel your pain on the marriage front 

What about ordering dinner from your favorite restaurant, picking it up, buying your favorite beer, and watching your favorite movie. No substitute for your wife or the kiddos but just some things you could enjoy for a brief moment. 

Hugs and I hope your day goes ok we're all here so just come chat w/us. 

Rhea


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am making my husband a fathers day feast, although not with the porterhouse steaks and bacon he loves so much...
but a nice salad, chicken, fresh lemonade, fresh tomatoes, and some other things...
really decked out the table too 

Too bad he is so grouchy today, he hurt himself at work and has some pain 


happy fathers day to all the good fathers out there, the rest of you 
( bad fathers) I hope the day is filled with guilt and you feel bad.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

hmmm... sorry MWDave! I'm going to kids place in a while.. BD & FD for my son...sigh...I wish I had someone to share it with. Wish I had a reason to share it, too. (I know, son and g'kids...but it's not a warm body - sorry people...didn't mean to be a downer...)


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Preso - ROTFLOL!


----------



## studlyc (Jun 10, 2009)

preso said:


> I am making my husband a fathers day feast, although not with the porterhouse steaks and bacon he loves so much...
> but a nice salad, chicken, fresh lemonade, fresh tomatoes, and some other things...
> really decked out the table too
> 
> ...


You better not be giving him a broken steak now.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

lol study 

Honestly, I would make my husband whatever he wanted on Father's day, if I knew what that was - it's not about what you want for them, I don't consider that a present.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Had a good time w/son & family & g'kids...lost a couple hands of cards to g'son.  

Got a new pic of g'kids, though... 

Still watching quantum of solace...  I hope to finish it tonight!  

Watched mall cop last night/this morning...not quite as funny as I'd hoped, but still decent.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

snix11 said:


> lol study
> 
> Honestly, I would make my husband whatever he wanted on Father's day, if I knew what that was - it's not about what you want for them, I don't consider that a present.


i know what you could make me any time...just you!


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

First fathers day alone, and yeah, it was hard at times.

I had my 2 boys all weekend though, so that was really nice.

My 5yr old son made a little poster for me at school with a poem on it. The poem is called "footprints" and they had the kids pu their footprints on it in paint. I was so touched by it i almost balled my eyes out. I didnt want to loose it infront of my wife though as I had just taken them home whn he gave it to me. I think I will hang it in my "current sleeping accomodations" to keep things in perpective. I thought I'd share it with you all:

*"Walk a little slower daddy," said a child so small
"I'm following in your footsteps and I don't want to fall".

Sometimes your steps are very fast.
Sometimes they're hard to see.
So walk a little slower, daddy,
for you are leading me.

Someday when I'm all grown up,
you're what I want to be.
Then I will have a little child,
Who'll want to follow me.

And I would want to lead just right,
and know I was true.
So walk a little slower daddy.
For I must follow you.*

Its not exactly earthshattering poetry, but theres something incredibly innocent about it. I suppose its more special to me because it came from my son *wipes tears*

Lets just all take the time to remember who's watching us and looking up to us. make a promise to make them better than us.

Maybe Im just too emotional right now for my own good.

Happy Fathers Day (ooops its after midnight..my bad.)


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

:smthumbup: i'm a father:iagree: it's my day:iagree:

and i :toast::banned2:say 

happy my day:cat::toast:

(i'm the last emoticonomime on the end looking very blue-ish confused)


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a wonderful Father's Day...my wife went out of her way for me and I truly appreciate what she's done and love her more each day for what she does for me

I received tickets to a concert, a couple of games for my XBOX360, breakfast in bed and a special dinner...

Kids were great too...I am blessed...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife had to work father's day, just the nature of our jobs one of us is always working.

My kids asked me if I would take them to the store so they could "buy me" a cake. So I said sure, went to the store and let the kids pick it out the cake. They made a fine choice.

After that we went home, Sat by our pool and we played byt he pool all day. My wife came home we ahd dinner and then the cake, it was a nice relaxing day


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Had a fantastic day thankyou to my wife for our wonderful children and for letting me back into your lifes


----------



## melancholyman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the well-wishes.

I had the most awesome (but dysfunctional) Father's Day ever. This was my weekend with my daughter. We had a great time hanging out and talking like we normally do. She hated when it was time to go home to Mom.

Afterward, I took my stbx to the Beyonce concert (despite the warnings of friends and some posters here. Hey, I have to go with my heart, even if it turns out to be a mistake). 

So while we're out, she wanted to pretend like it was our first date, and neither of us could reference our past (and ending) relationship.

Fun for a little while, but hearing about what she was doing (and WHO she was doing) while we're separated was almost more than I could bear, but I fought back the tears. I mean, treating me like she's never seen me before, and asking questions that she SHOULD know the answers to was somewhat frustrating. I played the game, even though I thought it was a pretty stupid game. 

You can't act as if the past never happened, otherwise you're doomed to repeat it, right?

Anyway, we had a great time, and she thinks she wants to continue dating me (her freaking husband, for chissakes!). We have another date this Thursday.

Best of all, my daughter LOVES seeing Mommy and Daddy getting along and when she's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

snix11 said:


> lol study
> 
> Honestly, I would make my husband whatever he wanted on Father's day, if I knew what that was - it's not about what you want for them, I don't consider that a present.


I made lunch
and we also went out later in the day for dinner and movie & met with friends.

I made my husband a light lunch, not that is what he wanted but what he needed ( to eat lite) as we had a busy day that was long.... we had a great dinner at the resturant of his choice. 
I was tired by the time we got home and fell asleep due the frozen margaritas mostly !   great day for us both !!!:smthumbup:


----------

